# Dublin Bus - Bad Deal on Weekly/Monthly Tickets



## Lauren (23 Feb 2006)

Does anyone else think that Dublin Bus don't offer value for money on their weekly and monthly tickets?
I pay a fare of 1.55, ten times per week, therefore 15.50 total per week. Would be handy to buy a weekly ticket, would save me having to find change all the time. 

Dublin Bus's weekly ticket though is 20? I'm sure this works out ok if you take multiple bus trips a day but for the average user like myself its not worthwhile.

Further the cost of a monthly ticket is 80 Euro, definitely not an option for me....


----------



## Crunchie (23 Feb 2006)

Why don't you just buy some 2-easy tickets? They allow 2 journeys - in your case €3.10 per ticket for 2 x €1.55 journeys. No saving I know but it solves the change problem because you can pick them up in most newsagents.


----------



## Lauren (23 Feb 2006)

No point in buying them if theres no saving...Why pay more?


----------



## Seagull (23 Feb 2006)

With the 2-easy tickets, the price is the same, but it saves you having to scrabble for exact change each time you catch the bus. I found them more convenient when I was regularly catching the bus. I also found the weekly and monthly tickets a waste of time as they worked out more expensive for me that paying per trip.


----------



## Crunchie (23 Feb 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> No point in buying them if theres no saving...Why pay more?



Not sure what you mean by "why pay more". 2 x €1.55 = €3.10 so it's exactly the same.  I understood from your original post that "having to find change all the time" was also an issue.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Feb 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> Dublin Bus's weekly ticket though is 20? [...]
> Further the cost of a monthly ticket is 80 Euro


It's amazing to think that a _'Carte Orange'_ entitling you to unlimited transport on all buses, trains, metros and RER in central Paris — a 24/7, highly efficient, properly 'joined up' network — currently costs €15.70/week or €51.50/month.

If you're in paid employment , your employer must cover 50% of this cost, 'up front', each month. And your own half is tax-deductible.

But of course these Frenchies are probably far less charming/cheerful/obliging than your average Dublin Bus driver...


----------



## Protocol (23 Feb 2006)

Yes, DrMoriarty, the Carte Orange sold by the RAPT in Paris is very good value.

Bear in mind that the subsidies to public transport are much higher in France, also that every employer must pay a small payroll tax to fund public transport.

In contrast, the subsidy to Dublin Bus is small.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (23 Feb 2006)

Indeed Paris is (very) cheap ... just by way of comparison London is expensive .. A monthly Zone 1-2 (centre and inner suburbs) travelcard costs £85.30 ( so around €125) - and I don't think there's any tax deals like Parisian ones either.


----------



## jpd (23 Feb 2006)

Yes, the public transport system in Paris receives higher subsidies than in Dublin and thus is used by many more people than in Dublin but what is the (hidden) cost of all those hours spent commuting in Dublin using private cars - a bus or train moves people far more efficiently than a car ! If the system is cheap, reliable and goes where you want it will be used - look at the success of the Luas line from St Stephens Green to Sandyford.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think that Dublin Bus don't offer value for money on their weekly and monthly tickets?
> I pay a fare of 1.55, ten times per week, therefore 15.50 total per week. Would be handy to buy a weekly ticket, would save me having to find change all the time.
> 
> Dublin Bus's weekly ticket though is 20? I'm sure this works out ok if you take multiple bus trips a day but for the average user like myself its not worthwhile.


Surely that's the point? Your usage patterns don't justify the purchase of a weekly/monthly ticket. That doesn't necessarily make these tickets bad value for money. As somebody else has said if you deem the convenience of not searching for coins worth €4.50 or more then buy the weekly ticket. Have you checked if your employer offers employees the [broken link removed]?


----------



## Humpback (24 Feb 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think that Dublin Bus don't offer value for money on their weekly and monthly tickets?
> I pay a fare of 1.55, ten times per week, therefore 15.50 total per week. Would be handy to buy a weekly ticket, would save me having to find change all the time.
> 
> Dublin Bus's weekly ticket though is 20? I'm sure this works out ok if you take multiple bus trips a day but for the average user like myself its not worthwhile.
> ...


 
Isn't it the point that this is a *weekly ticket*, rather than a "go to work, and go home again" ticket?

If you go into town for an evening say during the week, you can use it as well. Then maybe to town on Saturday, and on Sunday as well. You've now used €24.80 worth of bus journeys, and it only cost you €20. Which is great value for money, with the same ticket.

So, as with everything else, value for money is relative, and just because you don't find these tickets value for money, doesn't mean that they're a bad deal for everyone.


----------



## TarfHead (24 Feb 2006)

I had a similar experience, and gripe, over DART tickets some time back.

I 'consume' 8 DART journeys a week and the 10-journey ticket was ideal. They then withdrew it and introduced a 5-day ticket. With 8 journeys in the working week, it is cheaper, but inconvenient, for me to buy the individual tickets.

That, I admit, can be an advantage to other people but why, and this is where it is relevant to the thread, did they withdraw the old ticket ? Run the 2 offerings in parallel and, if there's significant migration to the new offering, then withdraw the old, but at least let the punter make the choice.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2006)

Did you write to _Irish Rail _to complain and ask about this decision?


----------



## TarfHead (24 Feb 2006)

I sent a text to Newstalk106 and Barry Kenny (IE PR & chief apologist) answered it on air.

He blathered on about the appeal & advantages of the new ticket and never picked up on the '_why not keep the old_' point.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2006)

You should write directly to the company if you feel strongly about it - that's the only way to officially register your complaints/questions and get a response.


----------



## mo3art (26 Feb 2006)

How about the tax free travel deal?
I pay for an annual ticket with Irish rail & Dublin Bus in the dublin area monthly from my salary and get it tax free.
So for an annual ticket with unlimited travel including nitelinks, I pay at the moment approx €60 per month from my salary.  Great value compared to a car!
However, I've just checked the www.irishrail.ie website to find out what it will be this year when I renew and I nearly got sick on the spot.  It seems that they have dispensed with the lone rail/dart/bus ticket and included the LUAS as well.  Which increased the cost of the annual ticket by 40%!!!!!!
Mo is now up on her high horse and composing complaint letters while you read this post *mad*


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Feb 2006)

mo3art said:
			
		

> How about the tax free travel deal?
> I pay for an annual ticket with Irish rail & Dublin Bus in the dublin area monthly from my salary and get it tax free.
> So for an annual ticket with unlimited travel including nitelinks, I pay at the moment approx €60 per month from my salary. Great value compared to a car!



Does your employer offer this deal to all employees or did you apply directly to CIE?

My understanding is that the employer has to sign up, and if they don't, employees can't avail of the offer.


----------



## mo3art (26 Feb 2006)

My employer has to have my permission to deduct it from my salary.  They deal directly with CIE and make an annual payment to them on my behalf - I then repay my employer in monthly amounts.
Technically it only seems to be effective with long term employees as there is administration involved if you leave part way through your annual ticket.  However I knew how much of a saving I would make if I was signed up to it and insisted on me joining the scheme as part of my contract.  When I explained to my employer that they would make a saving on their tax bill too (which it does) they had no difficulty in me joining the scheme.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Feb 2006)

I have signed up for taxsaver scheme every year.  What I am wondering is can others whose employers don't offer the scheme beneft?  My feeling is that they can't, but someone has said otherwise in this thread and that's why I'm asking.  

Employers benefit by saving on PRSI if they sign up to the scheme.


----------



## mo3art (26 Feb 2006)

Ah I see what you mean.
In that case, the answer is no and I believe that the poster is incorrect.  You cannot make tax savings afaik without the deductions being made directly from your salary.  I don't believe you can make a retrospective credit claim as part of your tax return.
However there are still significant savings to be made if you purchase a monthly or annual ticket as opposed to paying a daily fare if you normally travel at least 2 standard journeys per day.
I hope that clarifies the situation for you!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2006)

mo3art said:
			
		

> How about the tax free travel deal?


Is that the same one that I mentioned earlier?


----------



## Cati76 (27 Feb 2006)

Having been in Dublin a couple of times since living in this country, I have to admit that I understand why people complain so much about the bus services. Price is not good, you have to have the exact change, no good deals on weekly/monthly passs, etc etc. 
This is what I was used to before coming to leave here...

[broken link removed]
People are considered "young" if younger than 21 (big arguments here, as most people will be in college until they are 23 or later) 
For turist, you also get this:

[broken link removed]

(this is fairly new, haven't heard about it before, but it sounds like a good deal)

And if not sure, it's always good to get a "metrobus" instead of the single ticket, you save a lot of money, and it can be used by more than one person...
[broken link removed]

Isnt' it great that you can get to the airport using just one ticket?


----------



## theresa1 (5 Sep 2010)

2 days notice of a price increase on some prepaid tickets.


----------



## Berni (5 Sep 2010)

> Adult Travel 90, 10 Journey   was € 18.00, now  18.50


I'm starting to think they actually prefer people to pay in cash.
After this genius move, there is now no pre-pay equivalent to the 1.15, 1.60 _and_ 1.80 fares


----------



## theresa1 (5 Sep 2010)

It's bizarre to say the least. What is it with this Country -we just continue to make what's so blatantly the wrong decision's.


----------



## millieforbes (5 Sep 2010)

Crunchie said:


> Why don't you just buy some 2-easy tickets? They allow 2 journeys - in your case €3.10 per ticket for 2 x €1.55 journeys. No saving I know but it solves the change problem because you can pick them up in most newsagents.


 

My favourite thing about the 2-easy tickets was that the machines on the buses were broken so often you could usually get four journeys on each instead of two...


----------



## noel_c (5 Sep 2010)

Berni said:


> I'm starting to think they actually prefer people to pay in cash.
> After this genius move, there is now no pre-pay equivalent to the 1.15, 1.60 _and_ 1.80 fares


It's unreal. In most countries there is a significant discount to encourage users to use pre-pay. In Ireland you're basically penalised. No wonder public transport here is seen as a last resort. Cut services this year while increasing prices -- nice work Dublin Bus!


----------



## CatherineB (6 Sep 2010)

They are a good deal, it's not their fault your fare isn't high enough to justify it. There are other tickets that wouldn't have you paying more than your fare- just aren't as handy. My fare is €2.20, my ticket is €75 for 30 days non-consecutive (€78 now!). I save €60 a month- getting 12-15 busses a week.


----------



## theresa1 (6 Sep 2010)

Of course it's their fault everybody who has to pay €1.15.€1.60 or €1.80 because no prepaid card with the same cost or lower exists.


----------



## Berni (7 Sep 2010)

CatherineB said:


> There are other tickets that wouldn't have you paying more than your fare- just aren't as handy.


Really? So if I use the bus one day a week, at €1.15 each way, what prepay ticket do you suggest that won't cost me more? 
They did away with the only option when they eliminated the 2easy tickets, having previously eliminated the 10 journey ticket.

The prepay tickets available suit heavy users such as yourself fine, but for infrequent users they are useless. This latest move just adds another, and significant, fare to the ones that can't be prepaid.


----------



## theresa1 (19 Sep 2010)

When it says on a 30 Day Rambler use by Oct 2010 does this mean the last day in October?


----------



## Crunchie (20 Sep 2010)

theresa1 said:


> When it says on a 30 Day Rambler use by Oct 2010 does this mean the last day in October?



It should, but based on personal experience and being told by staff in Dublin Bus HQ "not to mind those dates they don't mean much" you'll probably find it works well beyond that date. Mine was 2 months out of date and still worked.


----------



## theresa1 (20 Sep 2010)

Thank's for that Crunchie - I now walk to work but have 11 days left to use. I was going to just hop on a bus every day and use up the days but I might just take my chance's and use it when i really need it and see when it eventually stop's working -hopefully I will only have a day or two left on it by then.


----------

